# Powder Skis



## Shotgun Eddy (Feb 27, 2008)

Look at the shoguns, I have the 182's and they are awesome!


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Ski*

Here is a bunch of reviews from Dogcatching over on Epic ski. He is a veteran reviewer and does a good job. I would see if you could get a demo on a set of Elan Spires but they be difficult to find depending on where you are at. The Watea 94 is another candidate getting top reviews.

Do a search on the member gear review forums on epicski and pay attention to reviewers who give their ability, body attributes, experience.

2011 Mid Fat Ski Reviews By Dawgcatching - EpicSki Community


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

John, sent you a PM.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

What do you want them for? Do you want a powder ski for inbounds or are you going to be off piste? I really think that the Dynastar Park&Pipe skis offer a great cut for powder and bumps though they're not billed for it and they may be a bit heavy if you're venturing into side country at all.


----------



## slowstride (Jul 17, 2009)

Gotama or Obsethed


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

rossi s7, line sir francis bacon, atomic access, and k2 kung fugas are all solid as well. Skied the s7 yesterday in steamboat and they are the most fun of the bunch (like them better than gotomas)


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm doing Bent Gate's demo program over the next few weeks, looking to get into a pair of rockered fatties, albeit in a tele setup. 

This week, it's the Black Diamond Justice and the Surface Live Life. Next week K2 Sidestash and Icelantic Nomad. My buddy's also going to let me give his Rossi S3's a go.

These are all examples of America's obesity epidemic, tending towards the fatter end of your specs, with the Justice coming in at 115 mm in the waist at a 185 length and the rest in the 105-110 range at 181 cm.

I'll report back on my findings... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

I've only skied three or four times but the other day I rented a pair of the shoguns for the 17 inches at copper and they were really fun.


----------



## Ranco (Jun 18, 2010)

I looked at the S 7's because a friend has them and loves them. None were in stock (or expected this year) so I ended up with the Atomic Access - more of an all mountain ski but great in powder. The more I ski them the more I like them. Plus, they are a couple hundred less than the S 7.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

i just picked up Blue house Maestros. 118 under foot. Great in powder and pretty good all mountain.

added bonus of being 399 to your door instead of 6-700.

They claim lots of similarities to the rossi s7, but I demoed nothing.

factorydirectskis.com

THey allow me to ski really fast and I managed to hurt myself yesterday. More on that later.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

OK, so first couple demos--at Copper in a blizzard on Saturday and the remnants under bluebird skies on Sunday. Great conditions for powder skis, maybe not so much for testing the "one ski quiver" that I'm looking for, cuz Copper's hero bumps are like butter under a foot of snow no matter what you're on. Still, it was a great time, even if I didn't catch Dave airing it out...

Started with the Surface Live Life and it didn't take a whole run to decide I dig these skis. Float is awesome in powder, but they're still still really lively and turney--they've just got a lot of "pop"--very fun skis! My only complaint would be that they are almost uncomfortable when you're just wanting to point it to get to where you're going--these boards want to turn.

Next up was the Black Diamond Justice. After about five runs, I met up with a buddy who wanted to check out the Live Lifes (which he loved) and I put on the Justices. These felt like really big sticks after the LL's. To be fair, they were longer, at 185, compared to 181 for the Live Lifes, but the next size down is 175, which seemed a little short for a rockered ski. Float is at least as good as the LL's, but turn radius is bigger. The Justice wants to go fast and large, and it's very stable when it does it. Blasts through anything. It's the sort of ski that might lead a person to bite off more than they were looking for when speeding into a blind horizon, so I can relate to Dave's unfortunate tale, in a way. Sorry to hear about the shoulder, Dave! 

Bottom line is that Sunday I opted to stick with the Black Diamond skis to see if they were nimble enough for what I'm looking for, and after some tight tree runs, I think they are, even if it is a little more work. And they just flat kick ass as a big mountain ski! Advantage Justice.

Then again, I'll be checking out another couple more pairs next week... :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Bluehouse just announced a sale this week if yo are considering:


Super Awesome News - Maestro 189 Sale - $325 (save an extra $74 this week only)

Buy the Bluehouse Maestro (134-118-131) today for $325 instead of $399 - this week only! Enter the coupon code "325maestro" just before checkout.
What is the Maestro?
The rocker tip and tail profile of the Maestro allows it to be surfy and smearable like rockered skis without giving up the ability to lay a carve into a groomed face. This ski is the hybrid between traditionally cambered skis and rockered skis. The result is a ski that can do it all with a new style.

I have no affiliation beyond being an injured owner. These skis will help you ski fast. they will not help you fly.


----------



## Loon A Chick (Jan 24, 2011)

Icelantic


----------



## Loon A Chick (Jan 24, 2011)

Loon A Chick said:


> Icelantic


The gotama was a great everyday ski but the modern ski to have is icelantics Keeper or gypsy !!!!! Handmade in colorado!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

With no demos, just reading, the keeper was a close contender in my search. The outstanding value steered me towards Bluehouse.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

My hubby's just bought pair of bluehouse mr 1789 from a guy who found them "too snappy". They are quick, with lots of camber - he really likes how responsive they are.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Loon A Chick said:


> The gotama was a great everyday ski but the modern ski to have is icelantics Keeper or gypsy !!!!! Handmade in colorado!


F-ing A!!! Finally someone mentioned Icelantic! 

Demo Icelantic and you'll never go back, I'm addicted to them.

But I think it's the Scout or Oracle, they don't have a ski called a gypsy.


----------



## Loon A Chick (Jan 24, 2011)

Jensjustduckie said:


> F-ing A!!! Finally someone mentioned Icelantic!
> 
> Demo Icelantic and you'll never go back, I'm addicted to them.
> 
> But I think it's the Scout or Oracle, they don't have a ski called a gypsy.


Oh but they do ...

breaking news- EPIC Exclusive 2011/12 Icelantic Gypsy...... - EpicSki Community


----------



## Loon A Chick (Jan 24, 2011)

52 125 147mm
(fully rockered/reverse camber fat ski)
_*GYPSY*_


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet! Looks like I better start saving my pennies again...


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

So this week's demos were the Icelantic Nomad and the K2 Sidestash--both 181cm with Hammerheads on the K2's and AXL's on the Nomads--in what the areas' marketing departments describe as "packed powder" at the Jane. Way tougher conditions for a ski than last week's actual powder at Copper...

Started with the Sidestash. Last week, Diamond Back's Justice won out over Surface's Live Life for its stable, big mountain ride. The Sidestash is at least as smooth as the Justice--it wants to go fast making big turns and it's nicely damped when doing so. Going back and forth between skis the last few weeks, I'm appreciating how important this quality is to me in a ski! Sidestash is more of a carver, whereas the Justice is prone to schmeering turns. It's also more nimble than the BD ski was in tight trees and bumps. Not as turney as the Live Life, but definitely capable and easier to swing around than the Justice. 

Icelantic's Nomad certainly has the coolest graphics of the bunch. Unfortunately, that's about the only category it won out for me. Sorry Icelantic fans. I wanted to like these locally manufactured skis, but they just didn't have the big mountain ride of the Sidestash/Justice or the pop of the Surface. Being a non-jibber, with no business in the park or inclinations to ride my teles ass first, I've got no need for a twin tip and found that back one getting in the way. No doubt, this ski drew the short straw in my challenge, as I'm sure at 140-105-130, they would have shined in the powder the week before. But all these skis can do that. I have no worries about the Sidestash's float with that 138mm shovel rocker. Combine that with their outstanding all-mountain performance, and I've found my new skis!


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Yay! I love them. Skied them one day in cruddy, sunbaked, several day old "powder" and felt like a hero. Sidestashes plow through anything, and handle the hardpack too.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice, catwoman! Now that I've had them out in the powder a few times, I couldn't be happier.


----------

